# Real or Fake U-Boat



## Jibside (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi, 
I'm looking to buy this watch, but i'm not totally feeling it.

The pictures i recieved from the seller are a bit crappy and the certificate looks unusual.

The guy said he bought it 7-8 years ago. It is supposed to be a Flightdeck 45mm with a 2824 movement.

What do you guys think of it?

Thanks


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Pics are too bad, sorry. High res close-up pics are required.


----------



## Jibside (Mar 14, 2017)

Those are the only pics i have.

The seller dosen't seem to be able to send me higher resolution pictures..

I will have to go take a look at it in person.

Is there some perticular points to look at to spot a fake?

Thanks


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

All the Flightdecks I've seen have 12, 3, 6, and 9 on them. This looks more like an Automatico or Classico. And come to think of it, the Classicos I've seen, don't have U-BOAT in black lettering on the rotor....but I've never seen a U-boat movement with "U-Boat" written in black lettering on the rotor so squished together, except on an Automatico, but the spacing could be distorted because of the blurriness. I would be leery about this piece. Editing this because the 'warranty' card states a 7750 movement?!?!? That watch is definitely not a 7750..._possibly_ a 2824....but the pictures are so blurry.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I own a few Uboats and that's suspicious. The card definitely doesn't go to that watch. I had a flight deck from 2010 era and it had the movement on the card and looked like this:









That there is a U-Boat Automatico Classico and is available everywhere. Again, move on - the passing off with that card is irritating.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jibside said:


> Those are the only pics i have.
> 
> The seller dosen't seem to be able to send me higher resolution pictures..
> 
> ...


Not able to send hi res photo is a first sight of fake. It just an excuse from seller to try hide his crime.


----------



## tar6 (Jun 20, 2016)

I would have guessed fake but i have only little experience.


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't think it's a Flight Deck..I thought the Flightdeck is a chrono movement with subdials and a stopwatch . I think It's a Classico and hard to tell by pictures if a rep. A Gen would be DLC and a rep PVD coated...There are better versions from better sellers. I'd also check the lume. If it glows well the chance might be that it's a gen but some don't lume at all... When you buy a watch that expensive you'd better check it out or buy from an AD. Used is another problem because once they get your money you're stuck. Use PP or a credit Card and if it's a replica you'll be covered. I don't favor that color combo when there are so many cooler models than Gray and black. It looks well made and the strap is nice...I just wouldn't chance it without more info.As for me, I would buy a replica and wear it for a while before a real one because the resale on those watches is not great. It's big , some are not comfortable and people that buy them know the watch and prices. It's a poor investment. A Patek or a Rolex or a Vacheron is an investment. A UBoat is a tool watch...$6000 or more new you really have to look at carefully.


----------



## KenroWatch (May 3, 2017)

Looks fake to me. I actually happen to work for the US distributor of U-Boat. I have never seen a case back like that on any U-Boat watch. The warranty card concerns me as well. If this watch were authentic, it would be a classico, not a flight deck.


----------



## nightowll (Sep 5, 2017)

My best guess its fake, the pictures don't help though, 

Sent from my TECNO H6 using Tapatalk


----------

